# notched-edge



## Nerakschoenb

¡Buenos días!

Tengo un par de consultas.
Se trata de una información que nos llegó sobre un método de testeo de la resistencia de adhesión al cizallamiento de una compañía. Este método fue adoptado recientemente por la ISO y lo estoy traduciendo para compartirlo en nuestro idioma. Las dudas son "notched-edge" 

1) The International Organization for Standardization (ISO) recently adopted (name of company) *notched-edge *shear bond strength testing protocol as a new standard.
(La Organización Internacional para Estandarización (ISO) adoptó en forma reciente el protocolo de testeo de la resistencia de adhesión al cizallamiento de (nombre de la compañía) como un nuevo estándar) ---> *me falta incluir notched-edge, que no sé qué viene a ser ni donde colocarlo exactamente.*


Agradezco a quien pueda aportar la terminología adecuada.

¡Saludos cordiales!


----------



## rodelu2

"Notched edge" muy posiblemente se refiera a la forma de la probeta standard de ensayo.


----------



## Nerakschoenb

rodelu2 said:


> "Notched edge" muy posiblemente se refiera a la forma de la probeta standard de ensayo.



Gracias, pero en realidad se trata de una máquina que ejerce una fuerza para separar la unión de los elementos adheridos, no es una probeta, se trabaja con elementos metálicos, cerámicos, etc.


----------



## rodelu2

Si se refiere a que no se trata de material de vidrio de laboratorio, me disculpo; "probeta" suele llamarse al espécimen de prueba, de dimensiones según normas y que, imagino, en este caso tiene una muesca en algún borde. Garantido que es la usanza en Uruguay.


----------



## Nerakschoenb

rodelu2 said:


> Si se refiere a que no se trata de material de vidrio de laboratorio, me disculpo; "probeta" suele llamarse al espécimen de prueba, de dimensiones según normas y que, imagino, en este caso tiene una muesca en algún borde. Garantido que es la usanza en Uruguay.



¡Me disculpo yo!  
Debí preguntar y no aseverar, ya que soy profana en la materia.
Concuerdo en que se refiere a la forma de la probeta (¡aprendí!)... pero lo que no sé es qué nombre darle a esa forma.
Entiendo que "notch" puede ser "muesca".
Quizás sea un reborde con una muesca... pero escrito así queda un poco burdo  ... o sería esa la forma de describirla?

Gracias por tu aclaración y por enseñarme.

¡Saludos cordiales!


----------



## Nerakschoenb

Quiero probar si sube la foto del "notched edge crosshead" para ver si es posible ubicar el nombre en español. El especimen de prueba es cortado mediante cizallamiento por el "notched edge crosshead".  ¡Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## OGalati

Hola.
Yo diría
"cabezal corredizo de borde con muesca / muescado"


----------



## ziereis

Tras ver la foto a mí la primera palabra que me vino a la mente para _notched-edge_ es *biselado*.


----------



## Nerakschoenb

OGalati said:


> Hola.
> Yo diría
> "cabezal corredizo de borde con muesca / muescado"



Gracia por tu aporte!


----------



## Nerakschoenb

Gracias Ziereis!!!
Después les cuento por qué me decidí... me sigue llegando información aclaratoria.


----------

